# Emax25 won't start after water in fuel



## Catsailr (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi There, I recently got a large load of water in my tank from heavy rains despite tarps. I drained the fuel replaced the filter, bled both screws at the filter and cracked one line at the injector and bled as well. Started fine and worked a week. I was using it and it started running rough and I turned off ignition but it kept running so I quickly popped the hood and side panel to shut off fuel and found water in fuel again. Dried out tank this time and used new source, filter seemed ok, I cleaned with contact cleaner, blew dried with compressed air and reinstalled after drying overnight. Bled as before and while bleeding I noticed I wasn't getting glow plug anymore and just a little fuel at the injector when bleeding. Charged battery and it glow plug light came back for a bit now off again. Engine turns over but won't start. Open for suggestions. It's a 2014 Emax 25 300 hrs. Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Catsailr, welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

Is the engine exhausting white smoke when you crank it? White smoke indicates unburned diesel fuel mix. Many diesels will not start without the glowplugs properly heated. Your battery may be too old, or too small for the job?? On my Kubota, I hold the glow plugs "on" for 10 seconds before cranking. Your tractor may have an automatic timer to heat the glow plugs before cranking. The timer may be defective. Regardless, you need to heat the glow plugs 8-10 seconds before cranking.

Some fuel filters absorb water and can behave like a plugged filter when saturated. But you state that you are bleeding fuel at the injectors, so this is not your case.

You need to put your tractor undercover, where it is not exposed to rainfall.


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

Is it a large tractor or a small tractor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Austin said:


> Is it a large tractor or a small tractor.


That is a Mahindra sub-compact tractor, 25HP.


----------



## Catsailr (Oct 15, 2017)

Battery is new and grounds are good. I found info on another site leading to a hidden 10 amp fuse hidden in the harness that causes this issue. Still not starting but now at least I get a glow plug lite on the dash now. Yes, I always use the glow plugs to start. Storm coming so tarp is on and I just ordered a service and parts manual and two more fuel filters. I suspect the fuel solenoid is potentially causing the problem as it was shown also on the other site after water contamination to corrode and cause the plunger to not return to position allowing fuel. Tomorrow I will test glow plugs and solenoid and replace the filter since it did have water in contact with it.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

There is a good chance your injector pump is ff'ed; they can only tolerate a half a drop of water.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you get it running ?


----------



## Catsailr (Oct 15, 2017)

deerhide said:


> There is a good chance your injector pump is ff'ed; they can only tolerate a half a drop of water.


Hi Irwin,

The injector is what fixed it. I just got it back today $2100 later. A drain hole will be punched thru the catch tray and drain hose glued in. I'm having a line of 40" dia trees taken down next week to make way for a pole barn so I don't have to trust tarps again. Richard


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello... I'm new to this forum and I hope someone has an answer for me... I have an emax 25hst and I'm getting error code 3 4 and the tractor wont start. I checked all safety switches and fuses. The tractor was running fine then I shut it down for five minutes and this error code comes up and nothing happens when I attempt to start it.


----------

